# Need help...



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Photos... and do you have everything centered?


----------



## tay123 (Nov 26, 2014)

I am 5' 1.5" and have big feet haha


----------



## tay123 (Nov 26, 2014)

lab49232 said:


> Photos... and do you have everything centered?


I am trying to put photos on here but it will not let me. I think everything is centered


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

What angles are you using. It will be hard to tell for sure without pictures but overhang is normal and desired. You want your toes and heels hanging slightly off the board. Make sure you have equal length toe and heel hang though.too much one way or the other and you get toe or heel drag.


----------



## KayZ (Jan 19, 2014)

If you put your bindigns perpendicular to the board they will of course overhang. You usually ride at 10-25 degrees outward (diagonnally when looking at the board)

This compensates for boot size tremendously


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

If you bought it from a local shop they would be more than happy to get your set up right for you. I know it's sometimes more and if you find a good local shop there can be lots of perks. 

Even though you can't post pics dump the pic to a file share program and just use the link


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> What angles are you using. It will be hard to tell for sure without pictures but overhang is normal and desired. You want your toes and heels hanging slightly off the board. Make sure you have equal length toe and heel hang though.too much one way or the other and you get toe or heel drag.


This.. Make sure you have equal heel and toe hanging off the board. They make Wide boards for people with bigger feet, in your case since you are short with big feet you should try playing around with the angle of your bindings. Find something that is comfortable for you and tweak it as you ride.


----------

